# Dokumentenerzeugung im Projektmanagement



## fritz09 (14 Januar 2022)

Hallo Zusammen,

gibt es die Möglichkeit, einzelne Dokumente (Excel, Word) von einer Projektdokumentation selbständig zu erzeugen?
Beispiel: Zur Dokumentation gehört eine Instrumenten Liste. Gibt es nun die Möglichkeit, dass ich in einem Tool / Oberfläche die Anlagennummer eingebe und automatisches eine Excelliste erzeugt wird mit allen Instrumenten und deren Spezifikationen, die zur der eingegebenen Anlagennummer hinterlegt sind. Die Hinterlegung und Spezifikationen befindet sich z.B. in einer Datenbank.

Gruß
fritz09


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (14 Januar 2022)

Da gibt es sicher viele Möglichkeiten. Je nach verwendeter Datenbank kannst du die Abfrage der Daten auch direkt in Excel oder Word über VBS erledigen, und den Code anschließend entfernen. Alternative alles z.B. in Python zu programmieren, also Datenbankabfrage und über entsprechende Module docx / xlsx Dateien erzeugen. Von selber geht das natürlich nicht, sondern da muss schon etwas Arbeit investiert werden.


----------



## fritz09 (15 Januar 2022)

@Thomas_v2.1 VBS du meinst VBA oder?

Hast du bzgl. Der Python Idee schon Erfahrungen?
Das wir da Arbeit und Zeit investieren müssen ist uns schon bewusst. Zu Beginn war eben die Frage ob es grundsätzlich möglich ist bestimmte Dokumente nach der Eingabe versch. Daten zu generieren.

Gruß


----------



## Blockmove (15 Januar 2022)

Schau dir mal die Möglichkeiten von Excel genau an.
Excel hat in der Müneleiste den Punkt "Daten".
Unter dem Punkt "Aus anderen Quellen" kannst du Datenbanken anwählen.
Und mit "Neue Abfrage" kannst du deine Daten auswählen.
Da brauchst du noch nicht mal was Programmieren.
Für viele Anwendungen reicht das schon


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (15 Januar 2022)

fritz09 schrieb:


> @Thomas_v2.1 VBS du meinst VBA oder?
> 
> Hast du bzgl. Der Python Idee schon Erfahrungen?


Ja stimmt, VBA.

Aber wie Blockmove schrieb, kannst du das je nach Datenquelle auch ohne Programmierung erledigen. Ich habe das auch schon mal gemacht, bei einer umfangreichen Abfrage wird es aber meiner Meinung nach schnell unübersichtlich. Ich schaue da lieber in ein paar Zeilen Programmcode wo ich alles sehe, anstatt mich durch Menüs zu klicken, ist aber sicherlich Geschmackssache.

Die Python Module habe ich mir nur mal angesehen und einen kurzen Test damit gemacht. Ursprünglich wollte ich PDFs bearbeiten / Daten extrahieren. Gerade bei den Python Modulen sollte man vorab einen kurzen Test machen, ob das was man vorhat damit möglich ist. Bei manchen ist die Qualität auch nicht immer so wie man es sich wünschen würde. Python ist aber nur meine persönliche Präferenz womit ich das umsetzen würde, und wo ich weiß dass Module für docx und xlsx existieren.


----------



## Blockmove (15 Januar 2022)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Ja stimmt, VBA.
> 
> Aber wie Blockmove schrieb, kannst du das je nach Datenquelle auch ohne Programmierung erledigen. Ich habe das auch schon mal gemacht, bei einer umfangreichen Abfrage wird es aber meiner Meinung nach schnell unübersichtlich. Ich schaue da lieber in ein paar Zeilen Programmcode wo ich alles sehe, anstatt mich durch Menüs zu klicken, ist aber sicherlich Geschmackssache.
> 
> Die Python Module habe ich mir nur mal angesehen und einen kurzen Test damit gemacht. Ursprünglich wollte ich PDFs bearbeiten / Daten extrahieren. Gerade bei den Python Modulen sollte man vorab einen kurzen Test machen, ob das was man vorhat damit möglich ist. Bei manchen ist die Qualität auch nicht immer so wie man es sich wünschen würde. Python ist aber nur meine persönliche Präferenz womit ich das umsetzen würde, und wo ich weiß dass Module für docx und xlsx existieren.



Stimmt schon Excel kann da unübersichtlich werden. Aber das ist ja nicht nur mit den Daten so.
Manchmal ist auch Access eine gute "Vorstufe". Hat man ja auch oft bei seinem Offive-Paket dabei.

Mit Python ist es - meiner Meinung nach - so eine Sache.
Ich sehe in dem Zusammenhang jetzt nicht gerade einen riesen Vorteil in der Verwendung von Phython.
Python hat natürlich seine Stärken bei der Verarbeitung von Daten aus unterchiedlichen Quellen.
Will man aber wie der TE nur ein paar Word- oder Excel-Dokumente erzeugen, dann steckst du oft mehr Zeit in Ausgabe und Formaierung der Dokumente.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (15 Januar 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Mit Python ist es - meiner Meinung nach - so eine Sache.
> Ich sehe in dem Zusammenhang jetzt nicht gerade einen riesen Vorteil in der Verwendung von Phython.
> Python hat natürlich seine Stärken bei der Verarbeitung von Daten aus unterchiedlichen Quellen.
> Will man aber wie der TE nur ein paar Word- oder Excel-Dokumente erzeugen, dann steckst du oft mehr Zeit in Ausgabe und Formaierung der Dokumente.



Man weiß ja nicht genau was der TE vorhat. Hast du beispielsweise alle Antriebe und Messstellen deiner Anlage mit deren Spezifikation in einer Datenbank, und möchtest du daraus für jede Messstelle eine Excel-Datei erzeugen, dann reicht dir auch nicht eine Master-Tabelle aus, sondern du musst dann auch in Excel skripten um daraus einzelne Dateien zu generieren. Für Planungsbüros zur Erstellung von Leistungsverzeichnissen könnte das auch noch interessant sein.

Zum Format würde ich mir dann auch eine Formatvorlage in Word / Excel erstellen, und dann über das Skript nur die entsprechenden Abschnitte modifizieren / mit Daten befüllen.


----------



## fritz09 (16 Januar 2022)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Man weiß ja nicht genau was der TE vorhat. Hast du beispielsweise alle Antriebe und Messstellen deiner Anlage mit deren Spezifikation in einer Datenbank, und möchtest du daraus für jede Messstelle eine Excel-Datei erzeugen, dann reicht dir auch nicht eine Master-Tabelle aus, sondern du musst dann auch in Excel skripten um daraus einzelne Dateien zu generieren. Für Planungsbüros zur Erstellung von Leistungsverzeichnissen könnte das auch noch interessant sein.
> 
> Zum Format würde ich mir dann auch eine Formatvorlage in Word / Excel erstellen, und dann über das Skript nur die entsprechenden Abschnitte modifizieren / mit Daten befüllen.


Wie oben bereits beschrieben, war die Grundidee das nach der Auswahl versch. Kriterien, einzelne Dokumente wie eine Instrumentenliste, ein Word Dokument mit Erläuterung der einzelnen Messstellen, usw. generiert werden. Die Informationen für die einzelnen Dokumente sind unteranderem im SAP oder anderen Datenbanken vorhanden.
Leider haben wir noch keine konkrete Idee, wo die Daten zum einen zusammen geführt werden und wo die Auswahl der Kriterien stattfindet bzw. in welcher Umgebung dies stattfindet. Ob es eine Excel Oberfläche ist, ein Externes Programm/Tool, usw. 

Diesbezüglich würde ich mich über Vorschläge und Ideen sehr freuen.


----------



## Blockmove (16 Januar 2022)

fritz09 schrieb:


> Wie oben bereits beschrieben, war die Grundidee das nach der Auswahl versch. Kriterien, einzelne Dokumente wie eine Instrumentenliste, ein Word Dokument mit Erläuterung der einzelnen Messstellen, usw. generiert werden. Die Informationen für die einzelnen Dokumente sind unteranderem im SAP oder anderen Datenbanken vorhanden.
> Leider haben wir noch keine konkrete Idee, wo die Daten zum einen zusammen geführt werden und wo die Auswahl der Kriterien stattfindet bzw. in welcher Umgebung dies stattfindet. Ob es eine Excel Oberfläche ist, ein Externes Programm/Tool, usw.
> 
> Diesbezüglich würde ich mich über Vorschläge und Ideen sehr freuen.



Verschiedene Datenquellen + diverse Ausgabeformate ... Das wird schnell in Excel (VBA) unhandlich.
Ich würd da wahrscheinlich zu C# oder doch zu Python greifen.


----------

